# Rickson vs Royce



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

In a match between the two in their primes, who do you think yould win, Rickson or Royce Gracie?


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Rickson By Armbar


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

The BJJ may be close, but Royce wouldn't be able to handle Rickson's striking(Not the best, but better than Royce's). Also Rickson was more athletic.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Apparently Royce wasn't the best Gracie, some say Rickson was a lot better than Royce but he didn't want to compete in the UFC. This would be a close fight but Rickson was more athletic in my opinion.*


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I heard somewhere that Royces BJJ was no way near as good as some of the others but they chose him to go into the UFC because he was the smallest and so would seem more impressive.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Rickson has only lost 1 fight. Royce has lost one fight in the past half year.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

rickson by slick ponytail...


----------



## kahnow660 (Mar 12, 2007)

Rickson would win. I was once at a training session with Royce Gracie where he told the group of people thathe considered Rickson to be the most skilled out of all his brothers


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rumor has it that the only reason Royce was sent to the UFC was because Rickson didn't want to go. IMO Rickson is better. Heck, I even think Renzo surpassed Royce.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Rickson would run away when it came time to fight, Sakuraba would chase him down and give him the beating he's been hiding from for years.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree that Rickson would probably beat Royce but Im a little suprised more people who dont know who Rickson is are getting on and voting Royce. I for one think Rickson is extremly over rated, and have very little respect for him the way he ran away from Saku and Bas yet still makes himself out to be this god like legend.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol rickson was the best gracie


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Apparently Royce wasn't the best Gracie, some say Rickson was a lot better than Royce but he didn't want to compete in the UFC. This would be a close fight but Rickson was more athletic in my opinion.*


I pretty much agree :thumbsup:


----------



## 801suckerpunch (Mar 4, 2007)

That is retarded. Why speculate when all of the Gracie's say that Rickson was the best fighter of the family without question. Shame on you and your silly posts, all of you!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know the story with Bas and Rickson, but when did he run away from Sakuraba, can anyone explain?


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, should this even be a question? Rickson easily, royce in truth was the worst practitioner of BJJ in the gracie family, the reason he won all the UFC fights was b/c at that time BJJ was not known to anyone, also the reason Ricksn didnt compete in UFC was b/c the gracie faminly was trying to make a statement that Gracie Ju-Jitsu was the best, so they chose there the smallest family member to take on the big 200+ pounders. Dont get me wrong i like royce its just that Rickson is much better in him prime he fought Zulu even when Zulu cheated by putting on oils in his body, rickson still won. Rickson would dominate Royce Ez.

edit: Btw he didnt run away from saku , the reason he stopped fighting all togeather is b/c of the death of his son Rockson. after his death rickson swore never to fight again, he now instructs a new generation of gracie fighters and non gracie fighters.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

nemsist221 said:


> LOL, should this even be a question? Rickson easily, royce in truth was the worst practitioner of BJJ in the gracie family, the reason he won all the UFC fights was b/c at that time BJJ was not known to anyone, also the reason Ricksn didnt compete in UFC was b/c the gracie faminly was trying to make a statement that Gracie Ju-Jitsu was the best, so they chose there the smallest family member to take on the big 200+ pounders. Dont get me wrong i like royce its just that Rickson is much better in him prime he fought Zulu even when Zulu cheated by putting on oils in his body, rickson still won. Rickson would dominate Royce Ez.
> 
> edit: Btw he didnt run away from saku or bas, the reason he stopped fighting all togeather is b/c of the death of his son Rockson. after his death rickson swore never to fight again, he now instructs a new generation of gracie fighters and non gracie fighters.


Why did he swear off fighting cuz his son died? What's the connection between those two events? Did his son die during a fight or something?


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

No, his son died in a motorcycle accident, he was just really emotionally hurt, and just felt like its time to dedicate his life to instructing the future. The death of his son impacted him greatly Rockson was always with him, rockson,royler and rickson were so close with each other, rockson and royler would alwayas acompany him in every match that rickson had in japan and such. You can see this in his documentary "Choke", you see how close rockson and rickson are as well as royler.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

The Sakuraba fight was planned before Rickson quit fighting. It had been planned for a long time.


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

planned yes, then his son died. im guessing he would have took the fight if his son didnt die


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

No no that's what I'm saying, it was planned for ages before that and he was hiding for a long time before all that went down.


----------



## nemsist221 (Feb 25, 2007)

hmm well in that case i guess no one knows why he didnt take the fight except Rickson Himself.


----------

